# Google’s Street View in Thailand



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Google’s Street View Debuts in Thailand
March 23rd, 2012










*Google Street View seems to be on a roll. It has just become available in Poland and Google is also debuting it in Thailand, a bit earlier than scheduled.*

Several big cities and tourist-frequented spots are featured. Google says it aims to show that Thailand has recovered after the floods that hit hard late last year.

Google was already working on bringing Street View to the country when the floods came and increased the efforts after them to get imagery online as soon as possible.

In a welcomed change to the norm, authorities in Thailand are actually welcoming the move not so much for its efforts to show that the country has recovered, but because Street View presents an unaltered view of what the place is like. This, authorities believe, will enable people to make up their own minds about the place something that will prove beneficial to tourism there.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

it is quite limited at this stage - 



> *Google launches Street View for Bangkok, Phuket, and Chiang Mai*
> 
> Right now, only greater Bangkok, Phuket and Chiang Mai have been captured, but Google plans on eventually expanding to all of Thailand.
> 
> Thailand is the 35th country where Street View is available and the first in Southeast Asia after the much smaller and easier to record Singapore. The Street View drivers will continue recording the rest of the country throughout 2012.











A Google Street View image shows Bangkok’s Grand Palace in Thailand.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> Google’s Street View Debuts in Thailand
> March 23rd, 2012
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this South Africa?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK 'mapjack' is a similar service and in Thailand for about 2 years now.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^^ yes, the link shows it to be a SA pic.

more on Street View



> Google aims to have Street View covering all 77 provinces in Thailand, but does not have a committed timeframe saying that there are many unexpected factors, such as the flood last year that stopped the Street View team from accessing many streets and forced them to change their plans and go to Chiang Mai. The Street View team is now working on the provinces near Bangkok such as Samut Sakhon, Nakhon Pathom and Nakhon Nayok.
> source


----------

